

Making The Call: Vertex's Cystic Fibrosis Trials Will Succeed. Here's Why. - Mz
http://www.thestreet.com/story/12717763/1/making-the-call-vertexs-cystic-fibrosis-trials-will-succeed-heres-why.html

======
Mz
This sort of turns my stomach, in part because it is a crazy expensive drug
(about $250,000/year/patient), but I thought it might be interesting from a
business/biotech perspective here on HN.

